# Creaky Giant seatpost



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

The bike is a 2012 TCR advanced 3, i am certain the seatpost clamp is the culprit because when i play with the two screws ie loosen or tighten them the noise either flares up or quietens. 


has anyone else experienced the same problem? i stopped over ten times on my ride today to make little adjustments but nothing worked.


----------



## kidd546 (Nov 3, 2007)

Grease or carbon assembly paste are your friends.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

kidd546 said:


> Grease or carbon assembly paste are your friends.


I agree that grease is going to help in this situation. Before greasing make sure you disassemble everything and really clean all bolts, nuts, rails, post, and seat tube.
-Zane


----------



## Ryyder (Aug 3, 2012)

Friction paste


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ive done everything recommended here and nothing has helped.

i recently took the bike in for the free 6 week service and other problems with the bike were also that the rear wheel had to be trued and the derailleurs were not shifting properly. is this normal as im worried that if this much is happening in 6 weeks of riding what will need to be done 6 months later on down the road. 

all the shop did to try and correct the creaking is torque and seat and saddle clamps, i can tell they havent even removed the seatpost to check on the grease in the clamp area. they seemed very disinterested in helping me, no questions were asked about the creaking.

would the best course of action to go to other local shops and find out if this a common problem with the giant aero seatpost?

Cheers everyone


----------



## Ryyder (Aug 3, 2012)

I think your worrying too much over nothing important. Seat posts just creak sometimes, If its a good post (no cracks or damage) same with the frame and you tried all recommended solutions then you simply own a creaky post.

Far as the repairs go... bikes need constant maintenance, I do daily maintenance to all my bikes. But for those who don't do all their own just take it in the LBS every month for a "checkup" if your that worried about it.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Specialized6000 said:


> Ive done everything recommended here and nothing has helped.
> 
> i recently took the bike in for the free 6 week service and other problems with the bike were also that the rear wheel had to be trued and the derailleurs were not shifting properly. is this normal as im worried that if this much is happening in 6 weeks of riding what will need to be done 6 months later on down the road.
> 
> ...


i have the same post setup as you (SL3). What you are experiencing is tyical of the model. 

The reason it's creaking is that it isn't/wasn't torqued correctly. The required value is low. The ability to both have them even, since they oppose each other, and at the correct value, since if you over-torque you will crack the seat post, is tricky and absolutely requires that you have a torque wrench. Even with a torque wrench, one of the bolts will tend to come loose after the first use and have to be reset. It's the nature of the design. Carbon paste won't help, in will only mask the issue.

Your wheels are well known for requiring truing when they're new. They're far from unique in that regard and after they have been trued and tensioned correctly they seem to stay true.


----------



## RB Rob (Jan 13, 2012)

I recently had the same problem with a newly installed Salsa seat post clamp on my mountain bike. It was actually the clamp bolt that was causing the creaking noise. I wrapped the bolt with Teflon tape (threads) reinstalled and......it hasn't made any noise after three months of riding.

On the other hand, I have never had any creaking issues with my Defy Advanced seat post. Go figure!

Let us know if this resolves your issue.


----------



## karel.drmola (4 mo ago)

Specialized6000 said:


> The bike is a 2012 TCR advanced 3, i am certain the seatpost clamp is the culprit because when i play with the two screws ie loosen or tighten them the noise either flares up or quietens. has anyone else experienced the same problem? i stopped over ten times on my ride today to make little adjustments but nothing worked.


 There's a later design of the Giant clamp with 4,5-5,5 Nm indicated on it. It's longer and should solve the issue, hopefully.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

karel.drmola said:


> There's a later design of the Giant clamp with 4,5-5,5 Nm indicated on it. It's longer and should solve the issue, hopefully.


It's a good thing you showed up after 10+ years to set things straight in this hugely important though not current thread. Please check the date on the last reply next time.


----------

